# Sushi aus heimischen Fischen



## Leif (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

mich würde mal intressieren ob das mal jemand ausprobiert hat und wie die Unterschiede im geschmack der verschiedenen Fischarten sind.

lG LEIF


----------



## vermesser (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

In einer alten Esox war mal ein Rezept für Sushi aus Ukeleis drin. Also es geht und schmeckt...halt nur nicht so nach Meer wie richtiges Sushi.


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Hey,

super wenn einer weiss welche Ausgabe dann her damit.

Lg leif


----------



## vermesser (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Also ich würde schätzen, daß es bestimmt 10 Jahre her ist. Wenn ich mal wieder bei meinen Eltern bin, versuche ich mal, den Artikel zu finden.


----------



## mxchxhl (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

vorsicht! ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber hier in s-h hat die ukelei das ganze jahr über schonzeit und darf dann wohl weder gefischt noch verarbeitet werden!
brauchst halt nur nen fisch mit relativ festem fleisch würde ich behaupten, theoretisch kannst ja aber eigentlich jeden fisch nehmen, is nur die frage wie er sich verarbeiten lässt!
mfg


----------



## vermesser (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Hier in Brandenburg hat der Ukelei weder Maß noch Schonzeit.


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

lies mal hier
http://www.sushi-tsu.de/fish.html

*Wichtig*
                 Süßwasserfisch sollte nicht roh zu Sushi verarbeitet werden,                 da insbesondere Süßwasserfisch Parasiten enthalten kann

oder hier
http://teeweg.de/forum-b/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=92#p301


----------



## Criss81 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Hi,

ich meine, ich habe mal in einer dieser DMAX-Angelsendungen gesehen wie einer nen Hecht, frisch aus dem Eisloch, zu Hecht-Carpaccio verarbeitet hat.

Laut Internetrecherche soll das auch toll mit Zander funktionieren. 

Also Möglich ist es 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Brikz83 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

wichtig ist für ein gutes Sushi ein hoher Fettgehalt und da wirds bei einheimischen Süßwasserfischen knifflig.


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> wichtig ist für ein gutes Sushi ein hoher Fettgehalt und da wirds bei einheimischen Süßwasserfischen knifflig.



klar, sieht man ja am unerträglich fetten thunfisch |uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*



Jose schrieb:


> klar, sieht man ja am unerträglich fetten thunfisch |uhoh:




Man kann ja Schmalz draufschmieren.
Sollte man aber nur mit funktionierender Verdauung tun.;-)


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Hallo,

Meerwasserfische haben auch Parasiten.

Aber es wäre doch echt mal intressant auszuprobieren.,

Auch die kleinen Barsche würden dann wohl gehen.

Lg leif


----------



## Gemini (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

20oz Blauflossenthunfilet an Delfinschmalz-Sesam-Jus, lecker!

Naheliegend für die Zubereitung als Sashimi/Sushi wären für mich einheimische Salmoniden.


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man kann ja Schmalz draufschmieren.
> Sollte man aber nur mit funktionierender Verdauung tun.;-)



nächste woche wieder #6



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Meerwasserfische haben auch Parasiten.
> Aber es wäre doch echt mal intressant auszuprobieren.,
> ...



ja haben sie. aber z.b. keinen fischbandwurm

mach du mal...


----------



## zanderandi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

An sich interessant, aber wenn das besser oder ganauso gut wär, dann würde die Industrie bzw.Gastronomie sicher schon anbieten.
Ich schätze mal das der Geschmack der Salzwasserfische den entscheidenden Unterschied macht.


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Hallo,

ja aber die Industrie wird sich auf die Fischarten stürzen die billig im EK sind und gut vermarkten lassen und ständig verfügbar sind. Tilapia zum Beispiel.

Auch ein Süßwasserfisch, aber er wird für Sushi genommen. 

Schau die den Run auf Pangasius mal an. 

Wenn man im grossen und ganzen Schaut sind auf Sushi teils minderwertige Produkte zu finden. Surimi, naja Abfallprodukt halt. Tilapia habe ich bereits erwähnt.

Thunfisch.....die Qualität aus Asien ist nicht erreichbar mit dem vn hier angebotenen.

Lachs....naja wo kommt der her....wisst ihr selbst

Tintenfisch und Co ist auch Massenprodukt.

Also das es nur am geschmack liegt?

Lg leif


----------



## zanderandi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Thunfisch.....die Qualität aus Asien ist nicht erreichbar mit dem vn hier angebotenen.
> ...


 
Liegt vielleicht auch daran das dort nach wie vor der wohl bessere aber gefärdete Thunfisch genommen wird.

Nagut es gibt vielleicht Süßwasserfische deren Geschmack ebenfalls gut ist, aber bei deinem Beispiel mit den kleinen Barschen kommt noch das Problem mit den Gräten dazu.

Wie auch immer, solltest Du es probieren dann guten Appetit und schreib mal wie es schmeckt.

Mfg


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*



Leif schrieb:


> Also das es nur am geschmack liegt?




ich glaub nicht, dass du so ein richtiger sushi-freak bist.
falls es dich mal nach ddf verschlägt, wäre das ein platz, einer zu werden:
http://www.qype.com/place/3949-KIKAKU-Restaurant-Duesseldorf/photos

barsch, zander und hecht hab ich schon roh probiert: lecker 
zuchtlachs, naja, nennt man nicht umsonst das "hühnchen der meere"
ne kleine rotgetupfte aus kaltem wasser fehlt mir noch.

ich schau mal, ob ich was finde zur parasitenkontrolle bei süßwasserfischen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Ich kann dir Bachsaibling wärmstens an's Herz legen, hab' ich schon als Sushi probiert und ist ein Gedicht. Bachforelle geht sicher auch in die Richtiúng und du als Franke solltest doch sicher das ein oder andere Gewässer für "Wildfänge"(ganz wichtig! ;-)) in der Nähe haben...

Wegen der Parasiten hatte man mir auch empfohlen, den Fisch 24h gut durchzufrieren...
Gruß


----------



## Brikz83 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*



Jose schrieb:


> klar, sieht man ja am unerträglich fetten thunfisch |uhoh:


 
Ne ist klar, Blauflossenthunfisch hat ja überhaupt kein Fett

http://blog.oceancare.org/2010/01/0...i-das-aus-fur-die-thunfisch-populationen.html

und Lachs auch nicht und natürlich ist für die Japaner ein hoher Fettanteil des Fisches völlig uninteressant. #d


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> und Lachs auch nicht und natürlich ist für die Japaner ein hoher Fettanteil des Fisches völlig uninteressant. #d



Gerade Angler sollten nicht zuviel Wert auf den Fettanteil legen.#d
Siehe *hier*


----------



## Zoddl (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

@Professor Tinca
Gilt demnach aber hauptsächlich für Bootsangler? Und Icke bin Uferangler... 


Hatte Thomas nicht letzten(?) Winter mal davon geschrieben, dass er in der kalten Jahreszeit gern Rotaugen fangfrisch am Gewässer (ver)nascht? 
Kann mich da dunkel daran erinnern, dass er dazu kleine Streifen Fleisch aus dem Fisch geschnitten hatte und diese dann in eine Beize bzw. essighaltige Tunke kurz durchziehen liess. Der Essig sollte unliebsame Begleiter im rohen Fischfleisch abtöten.
Aber janz jenau weiss ich das nit mehr... hat sich aber ziemlich lecker angeört!

Grüzze


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ne ist klar, Blauflossenthunfisch hat ja überhaupt kein Fett
> 
> http://blog.oceancare.org/2010/01/0...i-das-aus-fur-die-thunfisch-populationen.html
> 
> und Lachs auch nicht und natürlich ist für die Japaner ein hoher Fettanteil des Fisches völlig uninteressant. #d




Jein.

hab nicht gedacht, dass du so ein extrem-sushiler bist 
hier wird kaum einer gefallen finden an den fettreichen leckerbissen aus der bauchseite.

dachte an die verbreiteten thun-sushis, rotes mageres fleisch.

bitte also demütigst um entschuldigung - lade dich bei gelegenheit zu einer "der" sushi-delikatessen ein, blubber, walspeck.
wenn du das runterkriegst, kannst du auch meine noch haben.

so gesehen also mit deiner unterstützung die empfehlung an den TE: wels-sushi aus den bauchlappen :m







:v:v:v:v:v (der smiley ist wohl off)


----------



## Alexbarkide (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Hallo,

mir ist die Zubereitung von Sushi zu aufwendig. Viel einfacher und wirklich sehr lecker ist Forellentartar.

Hab ich letztes Frühjahr gemacht, nachdem ich das Rezept auf DMAX gesehen habe. Musste mich erst ein bisschen überwinden, schmeckt aber Hammer!!!

Petri
Alex


----------



## Brikz83 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*



Jose schrieb:


> Jein.
> 
> 
> dachte an die verbreiteten thun-sushis, rotes mageres fleisch.
> ...



Ich weiß ja wie du`s meintest, fühlte mich nur etwas angepieselt

Trotz leichter Seitenhiebe nehme ich die Einladung bei Gelegenheit gerne an..... #g. Lass uns den Nigiri brechen :q

p.s. Was fettigen Fisch zum Sushi angeht, empfehle ich gerne Hering. Frisch gefangen perfekt zum Sushi machen


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Hallo,

also Baxhforellen ist mit mein Hauptfisch.

Saiblinge auch.

Muss ich dann mal testen.

Lg Leif


----------



## Kotzi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Zum Walfleisch, exklusiv in der Kantine der Tokyoter Universität zu probieren, rein zu Wissenschaftlichen Zwecken versteht sich ...


----------



## daci7 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Makrele eignet sich super  Genauso viele Salmoniden.
Andere Fische hab ich allerdings ehlich gesagt auch noch nicht versucht als Sushi zuzubereiten.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Auch wenn die Frische darunter etwas leidet, ich würde die Filets von Süßwasserfischen aufgrund der Parasiten auch erstmal auf mind. - 18 Grad Celsius durchfrieren!

Auf Sashimi würde ich verzichten, aber mal ehrlich - mit genug Soja-Soße & WASABI schmecken doch nahezu alle Sushi´s gleich, oder???

...zumindest bin ich so ein Banause, der gerne viel Soja-Soße & Wasabi dazu tut - also - ich werde es diese Saison auch mal probieren!

Mein Hund frißt auch rohen & frischgefangenen Fisch - meist Rotaugen - er liebt es & es bekommt ihm sehr gut!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## illbillie (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

In Südamerika isst man "ceviche". Das ist nix anderes als roher fisch mit limettensaft koriander zwiebeln salz und pfeffer. echt lecker und geht auch mit forellen. solltet ihr mal probieren.!!!


----------



## Gemini (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Die Idee mit dem Tatar gefällt mir fast noch besser als Sushi oder Sashimi daraus zu machen.

Dazu frisches Weissbrot mit gesalzener Butter und einen deutschen Riesling, von z.b. Hofmann


----------



## Hansa-Fan (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

moin,
da ich eh ein fan rohen fleisches und fisches bin, finde ich das thema hier interessant. als in einem beitrag der ukelei angsprochen wurde, fiel mir ein, dass ich vor längerer zeit mal einen bericht im ndr gesehen habe, in dem 2 angler zeigten, dass sie ihre gezielt gefangenen ukeleis zu sushi verarbeiteten. warum ausgerechnet ukeleis und wie genau, habe ich leider vergessen.


ich denke, augen zu und los. einfach mal ausprobieren welche fisch einem am besten schmeckt. und wenn man das durchfrosten beherzigt, brauch man auch keine angst vor parasiten zu haben oder noch besser genügend rum drauf kippen:q


gruss achim


----------



## Leif (18. April 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Hallo, jetzt mal ne ganz blöde Frage. Lol

Wird Wasabi nicht auch genommen um Keime etc abzutöten? War das nicht der ursprüngliche Sinn von Wasabi?

Werde jetzt endlich dazukommen den test zu machen mit Saibling und Bafos. Werde aber Plötze, Döbel und Co auch mal probieren.

Berichte dann.

Lg leif


----------



## Kotzi (18. April 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Kann ich mir eher nicht Vorstellen dass es diesen Zweck hat.
Es schmeckt halt saulecker zu Sushi, vielleicht war das früher ein Zusatzpunkt, aber heute durch Kühlkette und Kontrollen eher zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## domedee (18. April 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Hi,
ich hab das Thema unlängst mit einem Sushi Koch disskutiert. Grundsätzlich geht alles, vor allem alles was schmeckt. Es ist immer eine Sache der Verarbeitung, z.B. wegen der Gräten bei Weißfischen etc. Empfehlenswert sind tatsächlich die bevorzugten Speisefische, also Zander, Hecht etc. ich finde Barsch auch lohnenswert (jope, hab ich ausprobiert). Bei Süsswasserfischen in der Gastronomie sind Parasiten (so zumindest besagter Koch) allerdings ein Thema, sie sind häufiger befallen und jeder seriöse Sushi Koch würde den Fisch dann aussortieren, im Rahmen eines Weiterverkaufs müssen diese Fische auch gefroren werden, wie bereits oben erwähnt, und darunter leidet das eh schon zartere Fleisch. In Summe lohnt sich die Verarbeitung nicht wirklich. 
Aber teste mal fleißig und gib deine Ergebnisse durch, wie gesagt, ich fand Barsch nicht schlecht.

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Wien
Christian


----------



## Jose (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

zum thema roher fisch ist heute in spiegel online ein artikel "Roh wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut"

darin ist geschrieben "...Tiefkühlen auf minus 20 Grad, mindestens 24 Stunden lang - in Spaniens Restaurants seit Dezember 2006 Pflicht."

aber der ganze artikel ist interessant


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

wenn ich jetzt zuhause wäre, würde ich sofort mal meine alten Rute&Rolle zeitschriften durchschauen. In irgend einer Ausgabe ging es in einem Artikel darum, dass in der kühleren Jahreszeit Rotaugen gefangen wurden und der Verfasser sie vor Ort zu Sushi verarbeitet hat. Eine Bildreihe hat das ganze gut verdeutlicht.
Ich hoffe die Zeitschrift existiert in meinen altbeständen noch, vielleicht finde ich sie bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Mexico (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Hallo,
ich fand die Idee mit Hecht & Barsch durch den Fleischwolf
richtig gut und habs mal ausprobiert.
Barsch schmeckt echt köstlich, Hecht fand ich nicht so toll.
Ich hab die Fische vorher 1 Tag eingefroren (Parasitenangst)
wodurch Sie bestimmt an Geschmack verloren haben.
Nächstes mal werd ich Barschfilet verwenden und berichten.
Ceciche finde ich auch eine Superidee (kenne ich aus Mexico)
und werds mal ausprobieren. Durch die Marinade sollten sogar
die Parasiten absterben, ist aber halt kein Sushi.


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen > Malayischer Barsch-Tartar nach Art schiffbrüchiger*

Hi,
ich habe mir mal *Malayischer Barsch-Tartar nach Art schiffbrüchiger Chefköche* abgespeichert, aber aus Mangel an Barschen bei uns nie verwirklicht.
http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=485.html
Werde es evtl. mal mit ner frischen Forelle testen. Hört sich für mich super lecker an.

Gruuß
Steff-Peff


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. August 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Probiert mal mit ner gebeizten Lachsforelle /graved Lachsforelle: Lässt sich auch von Thun oder Garnele kaum toppen - und nicht alle sushi-Fische müssen ganz roh sein-> kalt gegarte tun´s auch
Da krieg ich sofort beim drandenken Hunger!


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

also ich habe schon of rohen Süßwasserfisch gegessen, aber nur bestimmte Teile und immer ganz frisch:
- Rogen von Felchen (Coregonen) esse ich fast immer roh (ist meine knapp 2 jährige Tochter auch total scharf drauf). Je später im Jahr desto dicker sind die Eier
- Milchner von Felchen (kostet etwas mehr Überwindung, ist bestimmt auch nicht jeder man(n) Geschmack)
- Herz von Felchen und Barsch (wer sein Steak "englisch" ist, dem wird das auch schmecken^^)
- Barsch- und Felchenleber
- Barschfilet


Ganz sicher kann man sich zwar wegen Parasiten nie sein, aber ich schaue mir alles gründlich an und bin zum anderen sehr robust.

Also ich kann es nur empfehlen :m


----------



## Sunr1se (31. August 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Hab heute Barsch-Sushi selbst gemacht...
Mit der 24h Tiefkühlmethode gehen auch 99% der Parasiten hops...
Ist also relativ sicher.

Und schmecken tuts seeehr gut 
Falls jemand Rezepte oder Bilder möchte einfach schreiben 


Grüße


ps. hab mal ein paar Impressionen als neues Thema reingestellt


----------



## boot (31. August 2011)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Na ich wünsche guten Hunger.


----------



## Ael (15. August 2016)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Gibt es mittlerweile 5 Jahre später neue Erkentnisse zu dem Thema? 
Bin heute nämlich in der Sushi Bar auch auf den Gedanken gekommen demnächst einfach mal einen gefangenen Fisch als Sushi zu machen.
Da die dort auch Aal angeboten haben würde mich mal interessieren ob gerade damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Grüße!


----------



## wilhelm (16. August 2016)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Ich würde den Aal nicht roh zubereiten/essen.
Siehe auch hier 
http://www.io-warnemuende.de/Antworten_Fragen_zum_Meer.html?frage=6


----------



## W-Lahn (16. August 2016)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Bei Sushi mit "Unagi" wir der Aal sowieso vorher gebraten...


----------



## Justsu (16. August 2016)

*AW: Sushi aus heimischen Fischen*

Richtig, das Aalsushi beim Japaner ist immer gegarter Fisch auf Reis, meist lauwarm serviert. 

Hier habe ich z.B. ein Rezept gefunden, das hört sich ganz gut an:
http://www.sushiselbstmachen.de/2012/unagi-in-teryaki-sosse-selber-machen/

Zander ist recht gut geeignet, um ihn roh zu verzehren. Habe ich auch des öfteren schon als Sushi auf der Karte gesehen. Ich selbst habe mal Zandertartar gemacht, das war SEHR gut!

https://books.google.de/books?id=L2...e&q=zander tartar mit tofu radieschen&f=false

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------

